# Fatty lump on back?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I noticed tonight that Yoshi has a fatty lump on his back behind his left shoulder blad. His chip is usually behind his right or in that area and has never swelled. Is it possible the chip has moved and swollen up? No vaccines lately but he did have his teeth cleaned and they used the gas. They took blood from his neck for the blood work. Should I be concerned? About the size of a grape but a little flatter feeling.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure, sometimes they can just get fatty deposits especially in that region. It COULD be the microchip but its hard to say (helpful huh...). Can you feel around and find the chip? That would help you narrow that down. I can find and feel the chip in all my guys.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I cant right now but that doesnt mean anything as sometimes I can and sometimes I cant?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I took Yoshi to the vet today and it was just a fluid filled cyst. Thank goodness


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe he got pain killer after the teeth cleaning you dont know of? Or any other injection needed during or after his teeth cleaning. Or maybe a tick bite?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I took Yoshi to the vet today and it was just a fluid filled cyst. Thank goodness


I'm glad it was nothing serious. 

I was going to add that our Yorkie has something like that kind of on his side near his left shoulder (he isn't chipped). It is about the size of a nickle and and it's smushy. Not a lump like a grape but more of just a raised area. The vet said it's a fat pad and that it is completely benign and that her own dog has them.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I took Yoshi to the vet today and it was just a fluid filled cyst. Thank goodness


I totally read over this post lol. Good to hear that its nothing serious!


----------

